# CC en salida de etapa Stage Line STA700



## Jeronimo17 (Oct 9, 2011)

Hola, he estado reparando una etapa de sonido (IMG STA700) que averié mientras hacia pruebas con los altavoces...

Después de sustituir todos los transistores y resistencias estropeados, he conseguido que funcione ambos canales pero me faltaba este transistor, de la izquierda el *HSD669A

*Así que he probado primero el canal izquierdo y luego el derecho y van bien con ese transistor, el problema es que pedí el de la derecha *D669A* y con ese no funciona quema ese canal , he vuelto a reparar todo y buscado ambos datasheet y no veo diferencias 
solo que uno tiene encapsulado *TO-126ML* y el nuevo *TO-126* (es mas delgado)

Agradecería vuestra ayuda, ¿En que se diferencian?

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 9, 2011)

¿Verificaste si corresponden correctamente la disposición de terminales? (Físicamente hablando)


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Oct 9, 2011)

Si, y también probé la ganancia con un multimetro que mide transistores, e incluso probando la etapa con 2 resistencias de 390 ohm en serie en + 70 V y - 70 V (para evitar una gran intensidad y no quemar nada) se escucha bien ambos canales, pero el circuito de protección de altavoces no activa el canal que tengo el transistor nuevo y si lo pruebo sin las resistencia estoy seguro de que quemara de nuevo el canal con el transistor *D669A* como la otra vez


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Oct 9, 2011)

Por ebay acabo de encontrar:

HITACHI transistors 2SD669A have stop production many years, HSD669A & 2SD669A fully compatible, the same electrical characteristics.

**


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 9, 2011)

No me extrañaría que fuese una copia barata el transistor Hitachi Marcado como D669A. Intenta probar con una pareja de Drivers que no sean japoneses. MJE340 y 350 podrían servirte para pruebas.
Cuidado con la disposición de pines.

Saludos!


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Oct 9, 2011)

Gracias Tacatomon, debe de ser eso, sera una copia barata que no funciona bien, los compre en ebay lo mas barato que vi... probare con otro compatible como me recomiendas o otro con la H que supongo que sera la marca Hitachi ¿no?

Por cierto en esta estapa no lleva la pareja solo el NPN en cada canal (creo que es el único transistor en esta etapa que no lleva el complementario PNP)

Edito: Adjunto esquema de la etapa e instruciones


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 9, 2011)

De nada.

En las pruebas, no se te olvide re-calibrar la etapa de potencia en su corriente de polarización (Asumiendo que el transistor del que estamos hablando es el T115). Lámpara en serie o resistencias en V+ y V- para ir seguros.

Saludos!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 9, 2011)

Jeronimo17 Si los transistores van montados sobre un disipador, verifica la aislación de colector.
;**********************************************************************
mmmhhh, viendo el esquema, si es el T115 me supongo no lleva disipador.
Así que si se puede tratar de una copia barata como refiere Tacatomon
Un transistor de uso general de facil adquisición como el BD135 deberia funcionar.


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Oct 10, 2011)

Si es el transistor 115,

Gracias Darkbytes, era eso  la aislación del colector, el otro es todo de plástico y este es metálico, y si esta comunicado con el colector.

Y Tacatomon ¿como se hace esa recalibración? con el potenciometro que trae supongo pero ¿que tiene que medir? Gracias 


http://i56.tinypic.com/2dcgaav.jpg


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Oct 10, 2011)

Bueno tengo que decir que ya esta funcionando perfectamente ambos canales  el ultimo problema que he tenido, ha sido que uno de los transistores gordos *A1695* también ha derivado al disipador por el plástico que rodea al tornillo :S una cosa muy rara lo he aislado con un macarron de un cable y por ahora perfecto

Gracias a los 2


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 10, 2011)

Jeronimo17 dijo:


> Y Tacatomon ¿como se hace esa recalibración? con el potenciometro que trae supongo pero ¿que tiene que medir? Gracias


Saludos. Se que le preguntas a Tacatomon, pero mira, la calibración es el ajuste
del BIAS de base de los transistores de salida. Este ajuste se hace midiendo en la base
de los TR de salida un voltaje superior a .6V entre .75V a 1.2V
Pero depende también del tipo de clase del Amplificador.
Es mejor consultarlo con el diagrama.
Hay ajustes de BIAS muy delicados así que si ya lo tienes funcionando bien,
y sin sobre calentamiento, es mejor que así lo dejes.
Y como te daras cuenta, mi primer respuesta fue esa de la aislación de colector.
Porque en ese tipo de encapsulado, hay unos TR que son totalmente aislados
y otros que tienen una parte metalica. Bueno que bien que ya lo hechaste a andar.
Hasta pronto 
PD. con esa foto que enviaste y unas flechitas de referencia hubiera sido mas rapido el diagnostico.


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Oct 10, 2011)

Si eso puse antes, que diste con el fallo  yo no pense en eso por que el otro va sin aislador.

Lo del ajuste de BIAS no lo entiendo mucho, si hubiera mas de 0,7 continuo en la base de los de salida PNP y NPN se produciría un corto.. :S, los potenciómetro parecen que aumenta la ganancia, se escucha mas ruido o menos de fondo sin meter señal RCA los tengo en la mitad.. 

Y lo siento por no subir la foto antes 

De nuevo muchas gracias a ambos ^^


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 10, 2011)

Es por eso que te digo acerca del tipo de clase del AMP. A,B,C etc.
Cada tipo tiene diferente polarización. Mira este post de Fogonazo.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 10, 2011)

Jeronimo17 dijo:


> Bueno tengo que decir que ya esta funcionando perfectamente ambos canales  el ultimo problema que he tenido, ha sido que uno de los transistores gordos *A1695* también ha derivado al disipador por el plástico que rodea al tornillo :S una cosa muy rara lo he aislado con un macarron de un cable y por ahora perfecto
> 
> Gracias a los 2



Excelente!. Me intriga lo de "Macarron de un cable"... Vende las Micas Aislantes para transistores en TO-3P. Pueden ser de Goma o transparentes.

Enhorabuena por el éxito.

Saludos!


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Oct 10, 2011)

Darkbytes dijo:


> Es por eso que te digo acerca del tipo de clase del AMP. A,B,C etc.
> Cada tipo tiene diferente polarización. Mira este post de Fogonazo.
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/



No se la clase que es este ampli, se muy poco de ampli, según he leído ahí creo que se regulara solo con diodos.. 




Tacatomon dijo:


> Excelente!. Me intriga lo de "Macarron de un cable"... Vende las Micas Aislantes para transistores en TO-3P. Pueden ser de Goma o transparentes.
> 
> Enhorabuena por el éxito.
> 
> Saludos!



Si tengo una plancha grande de mica de la que he sacado un trozo para el *D669A* y sin mas problemas con ese.

A lo del macarrón de cable me refiero al aislante de un cable resistente a la calor que tenia por ahí me ha hecho falta por que ya con todo listo, va y uno de los transistores de potencia *A1695* ha derivado por el plástico donde va el tornillo (el plástico conduce ) y en estos transistores no se necesita aislar el tornillo, pero en este caso he tenido que aislarlo con aislante del cable ademas de la mica

http://i01.i.aliimg.com/photo/v0/261501697/Transistor_2SA1695_A1695.jpg

Saludos de nuevo


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Mar 27, 2013)

Buenas, llevo con esta estapa STA-700 de Stage Line ya desde hace 6 años asi, le cambie los condensadores de la fuente que estaban secos y le he puesto un sistema de arranque suave por resistencia + rele para el tema de los condensadores de la fuente no se estropeen con los arranques.

Tambien queme algunos transistores y resistencias que he sustituidos y la etapa funciona bien ambos canales el problema es que hay una pequeña tension continua en las salida sin audio. Una me parece correcta 0,3V pero la otra salida da 1V y me parece excesivo.

¿0,3V es correcto verdad? aquí dejo el esquema que encontré con trabajo por Internet, en si la etapa no parece compleja solo usa transistores y componentes pasivos ningún integrado

http://i47.tinypic.com/1629ys5.png






A alguien se le ocurre que remplazar o que resitencia variar de valor para acercar la salida a 0V CC gracias a quien me lea


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2013)

¿ Que opinas sobre buscar y publicar el esquema ?

¿ La tensión está presente con los parlantes conectados ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2013)

Regulá POT111 para tener 40mA en T19.

T110 - T111 y T113 - T114 deben estar apareados 

Podés intentar llevarla a cero modificando  R114 y R115 , aumentas un poco una y achicás la otra 

Saludos !


----------



## Losada (Mar 28, 2013)

Hola Jeronimo, de que valor son los condensadores que has cambiado de la fuente de esta etapa, no se en la tuya, pero en la que yo tengo solo figura M0012 y preciso cambiarlos. 
Un saludo.


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Mar 28, 2013)

Pues eran de 80V 10000 uF ahora tiene 100V 6800 uF, no recuerdo lo que ponian en los originales me suena lo de M0012 
Saludos





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Regulá POT111 para tener 40mA en T19.
> 
> T110 - T111 y T113 - T114 deben estar apareados
> 
> ...



Gracias  funciona, cambie el T111 que era el original por otro como el T110 que fue de los que reemplace cuando se quemo el T110 y ahora de salida solo hay 0,18V  y el otro canal 0,36V como antes. Lo que no he entendido muy bien es lo del potenciometro ¿cual es el T19? ¿T119?





Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que opinas sobre buscar y publicar el esquema ?
> 
> ¿ La tensión está presente con los parlantes conectados ?



Si estaba presente con parlantes, y vale lo publicare en esquemas


----------



## Losada (Mar 28, 2013)

muchas gracias Jeronimo, una duda, no importa que la capacidad sea menor?


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Mar 28, 2013)

De nada Losada, supongo que no importa, perderá algo de fuerza en picos cortos de graves.
Cuando estaban secos no tenian ninguna capacidad y no veas como se notaba el zumbido de los 50 Hz ahora ya no hay nada de ese ruido molesto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2013)

Regulá POT111 para tener 40mA en T119.


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Mar 28, 2013)

Ok muchas gracias por todo Dosmetros, llevaba mucho tiempo liado intentando solucionar esto, ahora entiendo para que son los potenciometros y acabo de sustituir tambien los T110 y T111 en el otro canal y tambien se ha acercado mas a 0V, ahora dan 0,18V y 0,16V bastante aceptable diría yo


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Abr 16, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Regulá POT111 para tener 40mA en T119.



Dosmetros, ahora que me llego 2 transistores que me faltaban para completar la etapa de salida,
he medido con un tester el T119 sin quitar el T120 de alimentacion positiva, a los 6 min se ha disparado el consumo por mucho que pusiera al min el POT111 y ha subido a 500 mA y me ha quemado el T119 y un complementario .

¿Que he hecho mal?, sin hacer la medición funciona perfectamente :S ¿debería ver desconectado + de T120 o quizás pasar por el amperimetro la alimentación + de ambos (T120 y T119)? supongo que se ha desestabilizado por la resistencia interna del amperimetro 

PD: con su fuente de alimentacion bajó la salida de CC a cerca de 0,030 V en ambos canales


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2013)

Deberías medir entre 20 o 25 mVDC en las resistencias esas blancas de 0,5 Ω 5 W.

O sea en R130 , R131 , R132 y R133 , se regula con POT111 (presets blancos y amarillos) , con INPUT1 puesto a masa ,  buscá un promedio 

A la media hora volvés a retocarlo.

Saludos !


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Abr 25, 2013)

Muchas gracias de nuevo Dosmetros, lo he dejado entre 19 y 20 mV las resistencias que llegan antes a ese valor, el resto esta entre 12 y 14 mV

Un saludo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2013)

Ok , en esos valores está bien y no debería calentar ni distorsionar 

Saludos !


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Abr 25, 2013)

Pues justo publicando el post de antes se me reventó otros 2 transistores del mismo canal  estaba el potenciometro casi al max, me parecia raro, pues el otro canal esta a menos de la mitad, ahora los he sustituido con los 2 que me quedaban y esta al min el potenciometro, y parece estable en 15 mV si lo subo algo parece que no se estabiliza :loco: miedo me da subirle, a ver si aguantan asi.

Que delicado el ajuste de bias 

PD: Sonar suena bien siempre sin ruido ni distorsión alguna (al menos que aprecie yo)

Saludos de nuevo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2013)

Tu problema parecería de transistores falsificados !

 O sea que arranca bien y al rato explotan


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Abr 25, 2013)

Seria eso, pues lo compre en ebay y de los mas barato chinos, lo de ahora no, son alemanes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2013)

Abrí los quemados y miralos por dentro , fijate un poco por aqui :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/transistores-falsificados-4951/


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Abr 25, 2013)

Mira los he abierto, y le he echado fotos:

http://i36.tinypic.com/167vwid.jpg

¿no parecen verdaderos?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2013)

No parecen malos , salvo que esté oscilando 

Ponele entre 47 y 100 pF entre base y colector de los exitadores y de los de salida a ver si se cura


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Abr 25, 2013)

Por ahora con el potenciómetro al min (sin poder girar mas a la izquierda) se mantiene perfecto a 14 mV el canal que me ha dado problemas y el otro pues esta a 20 mV con el potenciómetro a mas o menos un 25 % y también perfecto.

Lleva ya 4 horas y picos andando con musica, creo que los dejare asi, prefiero que tenga algo menos de corriente de polarización a que se queme.

Si se mantiene totalmente conforme con el resultado 

Muchas gracias Dosmetros


----------



## Jeronimo17 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bueno al final era la mica que usaba para aislar los transistores, no era para eso, estaba usando una que venden para microondas bastante gorda y claro no enfriaban bien los transistores, hoy le he puesto la suya (transparente y fina que he comprao junto a la pasta termica) y funciona perfecto probado a toda potencia, al final no era cosas de los transistores al parecer.

De Bias ahora se mantiene muy bajo (supongo que al no calentarse como antes) lo tengo en 10 mA mas o menos y los potenciómetros casi a la mitad, me da miedo darle mas por lo que pasaba antes que se iban  el sonido sigue perfecto sin ruido de fondo ni nada, ahora si parece que por fin esta bien arreglado 

Gracias a todos


----------



## cachez (Nov 16, 2017)

Hola, tengo una etapa estropeada se ecienden los led pero no funciona que puede ser, no entiendo mucho, me podeis ayudar? Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Nov 16, 2017)

Mira, yo de aca no veo nada, si no veo no se que te puedo decir, lo mismo les ha de pasar a los demás foristas.....


----------

